# Laptop of PDA on the field?



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Generally, do you use laptop or PDA when you are out on the field? I would like to have some kind of portable PC, either laptop or PDA, to keep tracks of jobs, mileage, stuff, etc. Originally thought about getting another laptop and mount it in my truck, but am leaning toward PDA. Also I would like wireless internet connection. 

What do you as solo prefer to use? And why do you like it? Thanks.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

I want a laptop in my truck too so I can do billing while driving to the next driveway now thats being efficient only if I can pay attention to the road I will be all set


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

I use a PDA to keep track of things while on the road. I do have a laptop, but it's still too big to be using while driving around.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

*I use a laptop...check it out*

http://www.kandslandscape.com/console1.jpg
http://www.kandslandscape.com/console3.jpg
http://www.kandslandscape.com/console2.jpg


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I use both the laptop and a Pocket PC (IPAQ) in the truck.The laptop gets the most use,when estimating\quoting,site inspections,removal etc, to keep track of things.When plowing I take the laptop out,because I've hit one to many things and it ended up on top of the dash.When plowing I just use the Pocket PC to keep notes and such.Has a one button voice recorder for notes too.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

We use both a PDA & laptop...use "velcro" to secure the heavier LT to the nice fold down work space in my Dodge  also makes it easy to move if needed. Make spread sheets to track locations / times / milage etc. then you can upload the data into your billing software.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

I would go with the laptop since it is much more versatile. I mean you can watch DVDs and they hold a lot of music  They are more bulky to carry around but if you will spend a considerable amount of time punching stuff in etc. I think it would be nicer. You can also do actual work while you are waiting instead of always having to transfer it back to your regular computer. My uncle has a printer under his seat and when he goes out fertilizing he just prints out the little sheet you stick in the customers door and quotes etc. right there. Saves tons of time.


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

Dillyoboy what make is that laptop?
I have been bouncing back and forth on which model 

I hear now Dell is the way to go and to steer way from comp and HP's

Im looking to not only documentate and print but also to play a CD to customers which as a work portfolio slideshow that was made

Ive wanted one for well over a year now

I will be open to all recommendations
thanks


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd go with a Dell.They have a Complete Care warranty that covers accidental stuff for up to 3 years.If the laptop gets dropped,wet,run over,etc,they will replace it.Only mfg that I know of that has it,without buying extra insurance or coverage.It's not much more than the basic warranty either.Good thing to have if it's going to get used in the truck.

They also make pretty good machines,we have two Dell laptops,no major problems.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

Comet - I think almost any laptop sold today will be able to do what you are looking for. I would look at zdnet.com or cnet.com they usually have a zillion reviews and should offer a good comparison of each model and its capabilities.
My uncle has a Dell Latitude which takes all kinds of abuse. I have an HP w/10 gig hard drive and 900 mhz duron. I don't know what the model is but it is a POS. Just about every time I start it it tells me that windows has recovered from a serious error. I downloaded all the new drivers and crap from microsoft and Hp but then some programs didn't work so I had to use system recovery to get it back. Also if it runs for more than an hour or so sometimes it crashes to a blue screen and won't work right for a day or two. Keep in mind this is windows XP which is supposed to never crash. I have heard nothing but praise for Dells and another uncle I have buys laptops for an accounting firm and he swears by them.


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

wyldman! 
Are yours the lattitude or Inspiron model?

Ones supose to be slimmer then the other, not sure if that matters,

Thanks dilly for the info of the lattitude

I have been on www.dell.usa.com looking at refurbished ones with the warranties still in effect, eek!!

I may just go to an outlet not sure but Id love to get one asap


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The newer one is an Inspiron 8200,the older one is either an Inspiron 8000 or 8100,can't remember which.

The newer 8200 has the latest and greatest everything.P4 2.0,1024 MB Ram,60 gig HD,DVD,24X CDRW,10/100 NIC,56K,Firewire,with a 15.4" Ultrasharp screen.Very nice unit.Running XP Pro.

The older Inspiron is a P3 1000,512 MB Ram,40 gig HD,DVD,8X CDRW,10/100 NIC,56K,Firewire,and 15.1" UXGA screen.Came with W2K,now running XP Pro.Was the best when I bought it a few years ago.Still pretty fast by laptop standards.Only problem I had was a CDRW that was picky on what type of media you used,so they replaced it next day,and it's fine now.

The Inspirons are faster,and slightly cheaper,more geared towards the single power user.The Latitude is geared towards larger corporations with multiple laptops.

Some of the lower end Inspirons are much thinner and lighter.Get the fastest processor and biggest hard drive,etc that you can afford now,and go small on the memory.You can then upgrade the memory to the max later as it's much cheaper to buy the memory chips and install yourself.

I wouldn't recommend an HP or Compaq (same company now),we see them all the time in for repair. (i have a small computer shop too).

Don't be afraid of XP.If you have a fast enough machine to run it it is stable,secure,and fast.Rarely crashes.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

i have a dell inspiron 8100. I use it at home, at work in the office, and in the field. I have a dc cable for it and spent the big bucks for the hp mobile 450 printer. with the standard black and color cartridges the printer is quick and prints well. I think i bought the comp. right after xp came out, so it does have its minor crashes and freeze ups but that's not dell's fault. other than that some of the little screws fell out of the case from all the moving around. one of these days i'll fix it.

the comp. had a major crash and wouldn't load anything once. I called dell and twenty minutes later the computer was working like new. never had problem since.

all in all the dell 8100 and hp 450 printer work well for me for landscape contracting.


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

all in all the dell 8100 and hp 450 printer work well for me for landscape contracting.

Thanks, this is what I needed to hear. 
I see the 8100-8200 listing for new $1750 eekk after $400 rebate

Ill check ebay out


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

"Don't be afraid of XP.If you have a fast enough machine to run it it is stable,secure,and fast.Rarely crashes."

Yes, I agree with that. I had Windows ME on my labtop, and now I switched to XP and have no problems like ME did


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

If your going to be using it in the truck,get a small cheap power inverter,instead of the DC power adapter.The DC power adapters are very expensive,and can only be used for that one machine.A small inverter is dirt cheap and can run anything you want that requires AC (within the limits of the inverter).They have ones now that are the size of a cig lighter plug.


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

*wireless connection*

Hey i was reading this post and thought i would jump in i just equiped my service truck with a gateway 400s i like it, i think dell would of been a better choice however we have a gateway store near and iam the type of guy that likes to touch and feel my stuff lol. Wireless internet i bought a connect kit from verison and upgraded to a new phone it works real well i did not go with the high speed acess which was about 10.00 more a month , however the only draw back is i connect at 14.4 oh baby thats slow but for know it allows me to look at my internet based automotive repair info that i need in the field, My thoughts are to set it up in my plow truck this fall to monitor weather while out , like Chris said for plowing i should make sure i have a good mounting system has iam sure mine would end up on the dash has well.


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

i am the type of guy that likes to touch and feel my stuff 
-----------------------
Pickering IM the same way, I have been on ebay and dell sites all week and just cant commit myself without seeing.

I was high bidder at one point and cancelled my bid.

Also need another invoice to be paid so I can draw a salary out of first, been so many repairs, might have to put this on the back burner for a spell. 
I have all this info saved, 
I will be hitting some of the store outlets


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

If your going to get a laptop for the truck,get one with a good and bright screen.At night it's not a problem,but on sunny days it can be difficult to see.

Tinted windows will help,and I have a temporary shield made from a paper file folder and and some thin stiff wire to keep the sun off the screen.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

KSLAND any pics of your whole dump?


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

Hi , Not realizing that brightness situation of the screen I had went on line yesterday with dell, called them up and had a rep walk me through a purchace, took about an hour+ for sure
I went with this below; an Inspiration 600M (if it displays)
Also ordered a small printer
The 8500 was awesome but just a little too high for my budget
Thanks

ps now I hope the screen is bright 
http://www.dell.com/us/en/dhs/products/model_inspn_inspn_600m.htm


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The dells have very good screens,it will be OK.You still may need something to shield it in bright daylight,but that is no fault of the machine.

Excellent choice for your notebook.The new Centrino-M processor is simply amazing.Outperforms the older P4's at lower clock speeds,and almost doubles the battery life.You will be very pleased with it's performance.


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

*i use both.*

i have a laptop at home and i take it with me for client work on site stc. but in the truck, i mounted a custom mount for my ipaq. its kinda neat as both my phone and ipaq have bluetooth, and i can connect wirelessly within the truck and to the internet. i will try and post any pics i might have.

regards.

plow.

p.s it is the upper mount.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Pic of Inspiron Laptop,IPAQ is docked at left side.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Closeup of IPAQ


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

*here's a better pic of the setup...*


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

Very impressing orenlasko 
Nice set up


----------



## orenlasko (Feb 20, 2003)

*it is gret except for one thing.*

the mounts are somewhat flexible, so they tend to vibrate alot even though they are made of metal.

i'm working on so fixes.

plow.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

I use a laptop, Toshiba....they make a great laptop and I can record little notes here and there then fill the rest in later. I would suggest checking out ebay.com for a laptop, you can usually find some good deals on there for a laptop. You can get a wireless internet connection threw your cell phone, not a very great connection slower than 56k but its internet. Anymore questions feel free to ask.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Anyone use a Panasonic Toughbook 29 laptop computer? It seems to be the ultimate "fully rugged" lartop available?

All of you that have used your laptop in the field, have you had any durability issues, crashes, lengthy-costly repairs with standard laptop computers? I am worried about the temperature variations also (in the truck), very cold or very hot...... you know what I mean.

I will be setting the laptop up with a "wireless internet connection card" so I can view my office computer via the internet(www.gotomypc.com) and not worry about trying to sync both computers.

Thank you in advance-


----------



## phreak99 (Oct 12, 2004)

personally i highly recomend the gateway m320 laptops. i just picked one up with the intel centrino processor 1.4ghz, 60gb hard drive, 512mb ram, 15in screen, and its super light at like 5lbs, and it has a cd-rw,dvd combo drive. the thing has a batery life of like 3.5hrs and is quite fast. i paid around $900 after some rebates on the site.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Chicagosnow how would that work in the truck? would you use your cell phone for internet connection?


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

you should research the processoron whatever laptop you want, if its not a mobile processor it will kill the battery very quickly, there are also different mobile processors that will weigh in on the price of the machine- there are no cheap laptops.

after a month long ordeal with DELL on my 2 month old home computer I was fed up with them and thier warranty department

when you order there sure is a cheerfull english speaking person on the phone right away, but when it comes time for service get ready to be put on hold for 20+ minutes and if your lucky you get someone who you can understand half of what they are saying.

Its also in the warranty that they can furnish you with USED/REFURBISHED parts to try to solve your problems.

I went with a HP with a mobile P4 processor, 80gig drive, 512 memory, 15.4" screen, wireless and bluetooth readt, the works, with a no questions asked accidental warranty that I havent had to use yet.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Plan on hooking the laptop to a Sprint PCS Connection card, basically a seperate device that will have its own unlimited internet access account at around $80 per month. The card runs around $200 +/-.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

I want a laptop so bad in my truck. Then I can go hook up my plow and salter and drive around, look at Plowsite, and wait for snow at the same time. :yow!:


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

ChicagoSnow said:


> Anyone use a Panasonic Toughbook 29 laptop computer? It seems to be the ultimate "fully rugged" lartop available?-


Well I do use a tough book but im not really sure what model it is. And yes Ive used it in the pouring rain, driven snow and extreme temps. Just last week I booted it up while it was -15deg. It had been sitting in my work truck all night. Yes i do use wireless connection but it is really SLOW!!!! I meen go make a sandwhich slow. But I do have a thermal printer in the truck and that comes in handy from time to time....Rob


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

ChicagoSnow said:


> Plan on hooking the laptop to a Sprint PCS Connection card, basically a seperate device that will have its own unlimited internet access account at around $80 per month. The card runs around $200 +/-.


What kind of speeds are they getting with that service. I used my nextel for a conection and it was so bad I canceled the service 5 min after the first use. I know there are some wireless high speed deals around chicago I wonder if that would work in the truck.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

orenlasko said:


> the mounts are somewhat flexible, so they tend to vibrate alot even though they are made of metal.
> 
> i'm working on so fixes.
> 
> plow.


I use the ram mounts for my gps on my quads. Ive got 5000 miles with one without a failure. It might be worth a look at...Rob


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I had a laptop before that was made to work in the daylight it had a side light and a refetive back screen so the more light the better.
When the sun was on the screen it looked the best and it weighted only about 2.5Lbs battery lide was upto 8 hours I wish I didn't sell it.
Now I have All kinds of laptops just not like that.

I would put a memmery stick on the back of the laptop to back up the data since the hard drive will be getting beat during the plowing.

I would ajust the power setting to turn the hard drive aff after a few mins this will park the heads on the hard drive till you start using the laptop after the job.

How about printing bills before you leave to plow.


----------



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

In maryland we have state surplus called DRMO, not sure what it stand for. Anyhow, you can buy tons of stuff their cheap. They have a dozen or so used laptops. Ive never really looked at them closely to see what the specs are, but I do know their older ones. Probably pentiums, but not hper thread. They probably just have a basic cd-rom drive, and minimal memory, but for function and price on a budget at like 75 or 100 bucks a pop, atleast its something.

Next time im their ill look them over closely to see the specs.



as for a pocket pc, I have a palm pilot which is nice, but never though about using it. Is their any software out there for use on it in this business? Even a basic spreadsheet, that you can plug in formulas and numbers to come up with a quick estimate would be nice.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Rob,

Can you give feedback on the Toughbook laptop you use???

Pro's and con's................

The Toughbook is the "premium field use" laptop of choice, but Im just not sold on it for $4K more than a conventional laptop with less technology? I mean how many times have laptops in the field been down due to normal handling in extreme environments? The $1,300 "Best Buy Laptops" have better technology than the $5,000 Toughbooks. Is the $4,000+/- worth it for durabilities sake alone(piece of mind)???

Scuba...........

As far as the speed of the wireless card goes......... I dont know for certain?

But I do know, that even if slow, I can still accomplish quite a bit from my truck accessing by office desktop through www.gotomypc.com for processing bids,etc. perhaps even beginning the road to a paperless operation????


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I hear ya, you would think for $80 a month that it would be high speed. I will look into it this week and see if I can find out. It would be great for me as well. In the summer I have to look up parts or try to find a parts dearler in the area I am working in and it can be hard at times. This would be great if you could search say Parker's site for distributers in the area I'm at.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

ChicagoSnow said:


> Rob,
> 
> The $1,300 "Best Buy Laptops" have better technology than the $5,000 Toughbooks. Is the $4,000+/- worth it for durabilities sake alone(piece of mind)???


be carefull buying laptops from Best Buy or Comp USA, thier warranty doesnt cover accidental damage, so in other words even if they THINK you dropped it your out of luck.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

For 4000 bucks difference I dont think its worth it. Although Iv had mine for 2 years I use it 40 hrs a week in extreme conditions without a single prob yet. But I still dont think 4000 is worth it. I do like the touch screen it sure beats trying to use the mouse while driving. 

Get this we heard rumors that we may be offered to buy our laptops for 200 bucks with the truck mounts and printers for 200 bucks by this summer. 

Ill see if I can get a pic of the setup this week sometime....Rob


----------



## roidman81 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Hummm*

I really don't understand how any laptop could make a operators life any easer? Can you track, fuel , variables ,snow depth, oil consumption, coffee intake, windshield washer fluid, onces of hydraulic fluid, cell phone minutes, number of snack consumed... lets try to work on getting paid and going home to our warm beds all in one piece with no breakdowns...


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

*Revisiting the post...*

but I'll be equipping a couple trucks with lap tops come spring time for ease of quotation as well as checking notes and logging information. My main business has been sport feild linings and a Laundromat but with getting busier in the property maintence and plowing next year it will come in handy.

The one laundromat we have now has High Speed Wireless and sitting out front is close enough to connect so we can always download e mails without having to dial up on the cell for the slow connection.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Here is a similar model to mine. These are very durable lightweight and compact. I have a two year old P2120.

http://webshop.fujitsupc.com/fpc/Ecommerce/buildseriesbean.do?series=P1

The Stylistic Tablet PCs are tougher yet and have held up to repeated three foot drops, so a friend in the home inspection business says. He uses the ST4000,and ST5000,. They also get dragged throught attics and crawlspaces clipped to a tactical vest by a retractible cord, and hold up well. Either would make a fine computer for the plow truck.

http://webshop.fujitsupc.com/fpc/Ecommerce/buildseriesbean.do?series=O3&ptype=TB


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

If you want a lap top look into Tuff Book laptops. The police and fd use them in my town. They seem to be very rugged.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

We have a Toshiba laptop in every truck. It is "locked" into a Jotto stand that is bolted into the floor so nobody can steal it (big temptation when people look into the truck!). We also have a portable USB printer behind the seat and can print an invoice or quote from the cab of the truck. We have a custom designed computer program (based on Lotus Approach) where every operator enters the site info as he does each job (time of arrival, appx amount of snow, time of departure, etc.) and that helps if there is ever a lawsuit. We also take digital pics of each job before there is any snow on the ground and the pics come up when the driver enters the job info, that way if the driver is new he can get a feel for what the lot normally looks like (what is under the snow). The program tells where to put the snow, if there is any hidden dangers, contact information, all the particulars on each individual location. There is also an integrated database for truck, plow, and equipment information and maintenance. If the driver puts in a quart of oil, it gets entered into the program. We had the program custom designed and it is absolutely fantastic, the drivers love it because every pertinent piece of information is available to them for every location. The mechanics love it because they know exactly what has been done to each truck. I love it because I know what time each account was serviced and if anything unusual happened, even several years down the line. We also play music and DVD Movies with them (and a few of the guys store their porno pics on them). Eventually I would like to hook them up to the Internet and use GPS's in them so that I can track every truck from my office. Any tip's on what is the easiest way to get mobile Internet? Anybody know of any such GPS setup that I can track my trucks and that they can get step-by-step directions to each job site? Let me know...


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

NJ Plowman that sounds like an awsome setup. That is what I want to do and I have been looking into internet for my truck. My uncle is a ham radio operator. He is one of those guys who always has the best of the best and can fix anything from the home toaster to the Police dispatch center here in town. He says there is a way to do it with something simular to what the police use. He is looking into it for me but basicaly it would use my highspeed conection in the house and transmit the packets over a 2 way system. I don't realy understand it but he is looking for the equipment and just how much it will cost. When I find out I will let you guys now. What kind of printer do you guys use in the trucks. This would realy be great for my summer business. I could print out their invoice and hand it to them before I even leave the job. How do you sync all the info with all the different computers or do you have to re enter the info in a main frame?


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

I remembered what the two way system was called but of course forget now. Police, Fire, Security all use them to get information sent back and forth.

NJ Plowman....is the program good enough to sell?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Robhollar said:


> I use the ram mounts for my gps on my quads. Ive got 5000 miles with one without a failure. It might be worth a look at...Rob


Rob Im with you. I have a ram mount for my GPS in my plane,so I called Ram on Monday and ordered a ram mount for my truck. Im moving my plow controller off the lower dash and putting it next to my leg. Started the install today will finish in the am.

Regards Mike


----------



## mikes plowing (Jan 10, 2005)

*laptop*

NJ plowman will you tell me more abought the soft wear that you have.Is a copy of it for sell.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Scuba875,

The police used to use what's called an MDT (Mobile Data Terminal) that was essentially a two-way system able to do License Plate and Drivers License look-ups, email car-to-car, and converse with their dispatch center. Some could also hook-up with NCIC (National Crime Information Center) and that could tell you if anything was stolen or if the person was wanted. That seems to be old technology, as now most of the police departments are using laptops that go to a private (police only) website to do what the MDT's could do and much more. The technology is amazing. Your Uncle might be able to get some of the MDT's and re-configure them to be useful, but I would suggest a laptop with the proper programs and equipment, it would be much more versatile.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

SGLC and Mike,

Thanks for showing some interest in my software. I have been using the system for a little over two years now and it is fantastic, it saves a lot of time and makes record keeping and billing much easier. It was custom designed for our snow plowing business with ease of use being a key factor. Therefore it is a fairly simple to keep track of your customers, plowing sites, and your equipment along with the maintenance on that equipment. It is very user friendly and doesn’t require any computer knowledge to use, you just basically fill in the blanks. I would be willing to share it with you guys since there isn’t much on plowing software out there. I can make it available to you on CD, figure a DONATION (I plow snow, I am not in the software business!) of $60.00 to offset the cost of development and media would be reasonable. If you are interested, send me a message and we could talk… 

Here is a brief overview of the program –

It has Billing information including:
A separate Customer Number for each client (you can have clients with more than one site), Dropdown Boxes for Residential or Commercial Property and Single or Multiple Properties, Contact Person First and Last Names, Business Name, Address, City, State, Zip, Home Phone, Cell Phone, Work Phone, Business Phone, and a Billing Notes Section (you can put anything you like in the Notes section).

It has site information including:
A Dropdown Box for Contract Type (Yearly or Per Push), Contract Price, a Dropdown Box with multiple options for Driveways and Sidewalks (for Salt, Plow and Salt, Shovel and Salt, or Do Not Touch), Site Address, Site State, Site Zip, Site Contact Person, Site Phone, a section to record the dates you plowed, how much you charged and if the invoice was paid, a Notes section for Hidden Dangers, a Notes section in general for the site, and a Notes section for Where To Put The Snow (you can put anything you like in the Notes sections). Plus you can add up to 4 pictures of each site so your driver can see what is under the snow before he runs it over!

The equipment section has the following:
Truck number, Make, Model, VIN Number, Year, Plow Make, Plow Model, Pump Model, Salt Spreader Make, Salt Spreader Model, Tire Size, Air Filter Part Number, Oil Filter Part Number, and then there is a section that you can enter the Service Date, and check boxes for Engine Oil and Filter Changed, Transmission Oil and Filter Changed, Plow Oil Changed, Air Filter Changed, Fluids Checked, Brake Pads Checked, and Tires Rotated. 

It runs on almost any computer (yes, even the old ones!) and the program uses "Lotus Approach" so you would have to install a copy of Lotus Approach on your computer in order for the program to work. Lotus Approach is fully compatible with Microsoft Office and Windows 98, ME, 2000, and XP. 

I will also make a fresh post about the software for anybody that is interested...


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

NJ PLOWMAN

Thanks for the info thats what he was talking about. I can weld and fix a lot of mechanical stuff but the 2 way is out of my league. I tried to pm you but I am to new here I guess. It wouldn't allow me to do it. I would make a donation as you call it. Email me if you wouldn't mind [email protected]. I really would like to check out that software.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## divihydroseed (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm a former IT worker who now does hydroseeding / snowplowing. If you guys need any advice on laptops, PDA's etc for use in the field or trucks feel free to email me. I worked at a major pharma looking at all the newest stuff so I can give you some good advice.

My company is Pelego - which will be located at Pelego.com if it ever stops snowing here - you can locate me at [email protected] for now. I'm in the process of setting up my truck as a mobile office so I'm happy to share any information I can.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

In the meantime...before everyone gets high speed internet in the truck, which would be sweet, try getting the weather channel on your cell phone! I just got it a week or so ago and I love it for the radar while out doing snow removal. It's $4/month extra I think, or $50/yr which is worth having that information on demand in the field during or before a snow event. Just an idea.

PS, hooooray for more snow on weds 1/26!


----------



## Kevintree (Mar 12, 2001)

*NJ Snowman*

Hi

Am interested in software.

Please email me at [email protected]

TIA

Kevin


----------

